# Are these rescues legit?



## ScPuppy99 (May 28, 2021)

Hello!
I have been looking for dogs on Petfinder, and I don’t want to get a dog from a puppy mill or a bad rescue, so I have made a list of all the rescues that have at least one dog I am interested in.
If you have any knowledge about any of these rescues, please tell me if it’s legit!
Okay, so here’s the list:

Your New Best Friend Dog Rescue
One Dog at a Time ODAAT
Charlie’s Crusaders Pet Rescue
Posh Pets Rescue
Last Chance Animal Rescue
Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue
Our Best Friends Rescue
No Paw Left Behind Animal Rescue
Furget Me Not Animal Rescue
East Coast Paws n Claws
Capital Area Rescue Effort
Bushman’s Legacy
Popcorn Park / AHS Forked River
Furry Tales International Rescue Team
Rescue Dogs Rock NYC
Humane Society of Washington County
All Humane Animal Rescue
To Love a Canine Rescue, Inc
MatchDog Rescue
Animal Welfare League of Westchester County, Inc.
SNARR Northeast
Ruff House Rescue
Second Chance Pet Adoption League
True North Pet Rescue Mission
For The Love of Poodles Rescue Richmond VA
City Dogs & City Kitties Rescue
PRA Pet Rescue Alliance


----------



## ScPuppy99 (May 28, 2021)

Sorry I accidentally posted again


----------

